
Ask HN: Can someone help me build a basic autonomous tool carrying ag platform? - jelliclesfarm
it doesnt have to be fancy. agtech and VCs are not going to build anything meaningful for food producing farmers.<p>guaranteeed, the thousands of vulnerable farm workers are going to succumb to this pandemic. they already have compromised immune system form pesticides and pollution and no insurance.<p>even if they remain healthy, they deserve technology to keep them safe and healthy. as a farmer, i want to be able to continue farming without sacrificing econommically vulnerable populations. i want affordable technology that makes farming easy on smaller acreage for local food security.<p>it will be a changed world when these next four weeks of quarantine ends. we still have to grow food. small acreage farmers need help.<p>i am not a technical person, but i know every single ag platform out there and that has been out there for the past five years. i have seen them in action. i know how they work and i know how they will fail. i know their strengths and weaknesses. farming is my domain. tech isnt.<p>any input or thoughts also helpful.
======
xupybd
I'm sorry I don't fully understand what you are trying to build. Is this a
physical platform form moving farming tools?

Are you able to elaborate more into the problem and how this will solve it?

~~~
jelliclesfarm
An autonomous universal tool carrier platform but for minimal/no till farming
systems.

Last year, an 110 acre farm closed...farmer leased it from the park system..we
can make it farmland again to grow local food but to be able to hire locally
and teach people from scratch, the platform should learn as well as teach new
farmers.

We educate everyone now. This isn’t 1920s. How to attract them ..an educated
workforce..back to farming?

I doubt we will ever go back to where we were with food supply and production
when shelter in place is lifted in may.

I can talk to the city and the park systems..but I need to be able to show
that it is a jobs generator as well as a local food security solution.

We are not going to get farm labour back and they won’t be working in urban
farms in expensive Bay Area.

